# Foundation Farm



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Foundation Farm: Eureka Springs Ar. Organic Farm $125,000. Saw this thought some one would like to know.


----------



## bsanford (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.foundationfarm.com/


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe he wanted to keep it for himself.

http://www.foundationfarm.com/farm_4_sale!!.htm


----------

